# Good Ballhead for lightweight Travel Tripod?



## rocketdesigner (May 12, 2012)

I am ready to pull the trigger on this Sirui CF tripod for travel:

http://bhpho.to/Jsn81a

Could anyone recommend a durable, yet lightweight ballhead? 

I do have a small fortune invested in Manfrotto 501 QR ... would there be a Manfrotto ballhead that would meet my needs you could vouch for?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## arcanej (May 13, 2012)

I bought the Sirui T-1205X. The sales rep at B&H recommended the Joby Ballhead X. I've been using it for a few weeks and don't have any complaints.


----------

